# Bump on nose?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I really can't see it. I do know Brady has had that happen about three times, and I just assumed it was a bug bite because each time it went away. Have you given him any benedryl?


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

No, I haven't given him anything because he doesn't really seem bothered by it. I had also assumed it wasn't a bite because it's so hard so I thought maybe he bumped it so I'm not freaking out but I was more or less wondering if anyone had any ideas on what it could be or if I should be worried.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It would nut hurt to give hime 2-3 benadryl and see if that helps . If not, watch and see if it does down in a dayor so, and if not, a trip to the vet--or so says this worry wart who worries over everything concerning her dog, LOL


----------

